# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  What do you do if you have a horrible professor?

## WintersTale

I mean, someone who doesn't understand your anxiety?

----------


## JaneDoe

Do you have a special needs counselor? If not and you have a diagnosis of any disorder, you can get start going to the special needs department (though it may go by another name) in your school and be assigned to one. I had one when taking classes and had a VERY tough time with my English professor who was very harsh on me and me alone. Then my special needs counselor talked to him and he became a completely new person around me. His class became infinitely more bearable and I was no longer talked down to or treated like crap by him.

----------


## WintersTale

Well, I only have four more weeks and then I'll never have to see him again...so I think I can just stick through it.

I'm already failing his class, because I'm so stressed. I might end up retaking the class, and I'll just choose more wisely next time (pick someone rated more highly on ratemyprofessors.com....I didn't check his rating before I signed up for his class, but he has a horrible rating and reviews...everyone seems to hate him.)

----------


## merc

Too bad you didn't drop the class early on.  I had one horrible professor who was obnoxious to everyone, he's the one I believe capable of just about anything. I passed his class, but I was always sorry I didn't drop his class. Despite his claim of what a wonderful teacher he was I don't remember much of what he taught. I do remember he wore an odd blue green plaid blazer and that his father was the author of "Sounder." He raved on and on about his Dad. It was just a required course to graduate for me.

Sometimes its strange what I remember. In any case maybe you aren't doing as bad as you thing and if the course is just a required basic ed. the lower grade won't matter too much. If the course is one you need a good grade in, by all means retake it with a more compatible professor. It could just be you learn using a different style than this guy teaches so don't beat yourself up over it either.

----------


## WintersTale

He does rave on about how great he is. Strange how similar that is to my professor.

When he's not complimenting himself, he's going on about how horrible this other professor is...and I am taking his class. To be honest, even though his class is online, I am learning so much more, because he puts things in a format I understand. The only issue I have is that he gives too much homework, so occasionally I fall behind (but that's out of overwork, not having trouble understanding the work.)

Maybe he hates this other professor, because he is jealous? I don't know.

----------


## Chopin12

kick his ass, seabass

----------


## WintersTale

Ugh. Today, just...ugh.

The other guys in class were treating me like a leper, and then he went off and started talking about how the two rapists who raped that drunk underage girl weren't rapists. I think everyone in class was appalled at what he said.

I just walked out. It made me physically sick.

He may have good qualities, but...ugh. I can't believe I'm taking a class from a guy that thinks that forcing open the mouth of a passed out drunk girl and simulating oral sex is in any way okay. What that had to do with computers and programming, I don't know!

----------

